# Shivering/Shaking in 1 year old V



## lala0825 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi Everyone! I'm really hoping to get alot of feedback with this post as I'm a little concerned. 

Our 1 year old Vizsla, Henry, has this tendency to "shake" or quiver when he's laying down, it's not all the time but it's frequent enough to raise concern. At first I thought it was that he was cold? But it's not that, blankets do nothing to stop the shake. He will be fast asleep on the floor and it's mostly his back legs that just quiver and shake non stop, he doesn't seem bothered whatsoever, which is why I have yet to take him to the Vet; his appetite is normal, no abnormal behavior otherwise! It almost looks like some sort of reoccurring muscle spasm but I can't be sure. 

Does anyone have experience with this? Thank you all in advance


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

"non stop"?

They dream, they go thru the same D and S sleep cycles we do...so when dreaming they can twitch, quiver, squeal, get erections, etc. But "Non stop"? I'd bring it up to the vet and contact the breeder.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It sounds like normal sleep twitches to me. Film it next time it happens, so you have something to show your vet though.


----------

